# Magazine name and articles/sections



## nutts

Right, lets get this moving again.

On the off-chance that we all want a nice glossy mag and not a black and white newsletter that is!

So lets have some names shall we. Once we've got a list of siggestions we'll do a poll for the favourite. Lets keep off turbo (v6), quattro (fwd) and make the name evoke some sense of TTnes. I'd personally like a T or TT in there so we could have a TT logod name.

- ExciTTe
- TTop Drive
- TTail Slide

Also I'd like some ideas on articles, whether regular or occasional and also what sections do we want?

- TT of the quarter (something different than standard perhaps, or concourse condition, mod'd to f*ck, 360bhp nitrous, MTM 350bhp, Jabba 400 bhp, unusual colour, etc)

- a Quarterly how to spread, with pics (how to install an induction kit or short shifter or apply paint protection film.

- Summary forthcoming VAG news / TT news

- Calendar of forthcoming events, national, international and regional.

- Pics and write up of any interesting drives.

- You get the type of stuff anyway.


----------



## Guest

> Right, lets get this moving again....


good idea... you're getting quite good at this Â  kind of person that could be the 1st chairman... 


> On the off-chance that we all want a nice glossy mag and not a black and white newsletter that is!


yes !


> So lets have some names shall we. Once we've got a list of siggestions we'll do a poll for the favourite. Lets keep off turbo (v6), quattro (fwd) and make the name evoke some sense of TTnes. I'd personally like a T or TT in there so we could have a TT logod name.


good idea, keep the FWD (me !) and the V6 (one day, i wish) kids happy.. 

and without a T or a TT in the title then we would be lost


> - ExciTTe
> - TTop Drive
> - TTail Slide


and more ........ !
better go and find my oxford dictonary.....  so that's all words with the letter T or TT... Â 


> Also I'd like some ideas on articles, whether regular or occasional and also what sections do we want?



 a day / weekend or week in the life of my TT[/*]
 a focus on a 'part' of the TT and what people love & hate it, etc[/*]
 TT past, present & future[/*]
 Buying advice from TT's to a focus on a specific part each time[/*]
 Members and their TT[/*]
 Members and their other cars - past, present & future[/*]
 Product reviews from owners with mod's[/*]


----------



## M44RT L

As discussed previously, I'm currently putting together design ideas and visuals for the mag. I also have section ideas which include regular sections (such as T echnical T ips, gossip column T his and T hat) using the 'T's, plus ideas on 'one-off articles.

I shall present the ideas at the meeting, but would like to run them past nuTTs first.
Until a title is decided I'm using the working name of 'QuaTTro'

Is everyone happy about this?


----------



## nutts

Thanks Sundeep and Martin.

Keep the ideas coming please.

Martin, u have IM.


----------



## Thumper

_*6TTh Gear*_

*TT SporTT*

*Audi TTimes*

*Pure TT*


----------



## nutts

good ideas. more please! ;D


----------



## TTotal

FanTTasy

FanTasTic

ConTTrol

FasTTrack

GranTTourismo

TacTics

TangenT

TTeknik

TTracer

TesTamenT

TTheme

sTTorm

throTTle

ThrusT

TiTTle TaTTle

TnT

On TTrack

TransmiTTer

TTrend

BoosTT

ChaTTer


----------



## jonah

Cant you Tell he's back Â ;D good job WOW hasnt a T init ;D How about
"TOTTAL TT" Â ;D
actually i quite like that one Â


----------



## TTotal

> Cant you Tell he's back Â ;D good job WOW hasnt a T init ;D Â Â Â Â Â How about
> "TOTTAL TT" Â ;D
> actually i quite like that one Â


My dear chum Jonah, at least you are now talking sense !

ToTTal TT is good, but errr TTotal is better!

WOWOWOWOWOWOWOWOWOWOWOW etc


----------



## moley

I still like -

_TTotallyTT_

... mainly 'cause I suggested it ;D

As for content, I think most of the my thoughts have been covered.

I do like Waks pics that show where the bits and pieces are - so when describing how to do something include lots of pics - better than words most of the time.

Also maybe pick up some pertinent points from the Forum each month to discuss, etc - plus, what about awarding the best posting, worst posting, funniest posting, toys out of pram posting ;D, etc. each month?

Moley


----------



## ade

TTotallyTT

this gets my vote for what its worth

articles:
how about,

- varous ways of buying a tt, dealer, private, specialist, import etc do's and don'ts.

-feature on the different TT years and models

- a monthly how to to this mod guide ala haines manual

the list is endless

ade


----------



## moley

> TTotallyTT
> 
> this gets my vote for what its worth


Thanks ade ... I got the "inspiration" from TTotal - he will share in any admiration ;D

Moley


----------



## PaulS

TTotallyTT is good, but too much of a mouthful.

My vote is still with TTotal for the magazine name, simple and to the point. John will be charging commission :


----------



## jonah

Why dont we get forge to offer aprize for the person who suggests the Best name 
pick mine 8)

TOTTAL TT


----------



## moley

> TTotallyTT is good, but too much of a mouthful.
> 
> My vote is still with TTotal for the magazine name, simple and to the point. John will be charging commission Â :


WOW [(c) TTotal] - I don't disagree with this 

Moley


----------



## moley

> Why dont we get forge to offer aprize Â for the person who suggests the Best name Â


Pick mine -

_TTotallyTT_

... a coil pack will be fine, thanks Mr Forge ;D

Moley


----------



## TTotal

I have all the prizes from Mr Forge already so if I win I will give mine to charity. So the next refugee dumped in this country and naturally given a TT, shall have a nice Forge gismo with my pleasure!

My vote is TTotally TT


----------



## PaulS

ToTTally top toTTie.....and their TT's Â :

Actually this would be a good theme for the calendar T7 is organising!


----------



## t7

TTop ToTTie is a great name for the calendar!

I like TTotally TT for the magazine.

Re articles for magzine I like the idea of a mix of technical and TT related articles. I think we need this to appeal to the broadest range of owners and so maximise the potential membership.

It would also be good to refer to the forum in some way - maybe a reference to the top post of the quarter, the best quotes from the forum or some forum stats (new members, no of posts etc). Maybe a profile & photo of the top five forum posters...

We could also run some competitions... e.g photo of TT in most exotic location, dirtiest TT etc. Could get advertisers to donate prizes.

L


----------



## TTotal

Just to go sideways slightly..........and befiore I forget

Next year please can we have

ChrisTTmas Cards 

My bike club with just 350 members can organise a nice, so why cant we ?

8)


----------



## nutts

TT christmas cards... Snow covered TT's in a winter location, Xmas trees, Reindeer, etc..... Cool idea John. ;D

If someone had mentioned it earlier in the year, then I would have defo organised some. Lets add it to the list of stuff to do for next year.


----------



## TTotal

Thanks Mark, glad someones listening out there !
Great potential, but we need to get cracking now, so as we get the right shots for next Christmas,not that we have any snowy stuff.
Perhaps a member in Scandanavia/Switzerland or States... :-/
I am really angry I cant make it to our Jan 12th meeting to join in with all the planning  Hope someone will take good minutes ?

Back to the topic....

ChaTT

The Hooner


----------



## TTotal

Just a wee thought Mark,guess you know that I am publishing 35,000 Sailing Today mags each month...
I may well be able to help regarding printing etc ? :-/


----------



## nutts

Thanks John. I'm not sure whether this would help, not being that experienced in printing and publishing. Am meeting Martin the first week of Jan, 'cos we're both local and I'll find out more about it then.


----------



## KevinST

How about:

AbsoluTTe
??

According to the TT Story book, the designers specified that everything should be absolute, and questioned if all design decisions were absolute.


----------



## TTotal

Yeh..AbsoluTTe crap back up and support.


----------



## scoTTy

How about Edelweiss?

.......Ill get Clokey's coat ;D


----------



## DXN

> How about Edelweiss?
> 
> .......Ill get Clokey's coat Â ;D


LOL

Why not simply TT ?and have a different second name after the TT each month to keep up interest.


----------



## DXN

> How about Edelweiss?
> 
> .......Ill get Clokey's coat Â ;D


LOL

Why not simply TT ?and have a different second name after the TT each month to keep up interest.

ie TT TTantilising
TT TTastic
TT PredaTTor
TT NepTTune
TT GoTThic


----------



## KevinST

What like...

TT January
TT February
TT March

??



Paul - still got that coat?? :-/


----------



## nutts

ho ho ho...... the humour, it's splitting my sides  : ;D ;D

[Seriously]
I actually like the idea of TT with a different word either pre, post or around it. It would make it an ORIGINAL idea, much like the TT itself ......
[/seriously]

[semi serious]
It would make it like the bunny girls. When guys say "Yeah, Miss May was awesome". Well maybe people will refer to the title of the Mag, like "IIRC it was in the 'absoluTTe' edition" ;D ;D
[/semi serious] :


----------



## nutts

Sponsored quiz.

i.e. Mobil 1 sponsors the quarterly quiz. Winner gets 8 litres of Mobil 1, etc

Audi UK sponsors the best TT photograph. Winner gets next service free, etc.


----------



## Guest

> Sponsored quiz.
> 
> Audi UK sponsors the best TT photograph. Winner gets next service free, etc.


or a free coil pack...


----------



## t7

I'm sure we could get lots of competition prizes.... It's basically free advertising for the donor....

It's probably harder to come up with and administer the competition!


----------



## Guest

> How about Edelweiss?
> 
> .......Ill get Clokey's coat Â ;D


someone to explain .................... ???


----------



## nutts

> I'm sure we could get lots of competition prizes.... It's basically free advertising for the donor.... Â
> 
> It's probably harder to come up with and administer the competition!


Aye, but we should have enough members on the committee to ensure we have "someone" available to put it together and maintain this section. Maybe we assign a section or sections to a editorial sub-committee member?


----------



## TTotal

Yeh T7, we find it dead easy to get loads of free prizes for readers, its the admin that bites.


----------



## M44RT L

I fully intend to offer reader incentives/product samples, provided by manufacturers This is something we do all the time for Saab Owners and Impreza Drivers clubs.

Usually send stuff out to the first 12 or so people to write in. No problem to administer really.


----------



## Kell

I can't remember where the other thread is that I posted these on so I'll probably not be able to remember them all, but I had a few suggestions for the name...

I think my favoured was

*acceleraTTe*


----------



## Mike_G

If it hasn't already been suggested how about :

TTalk
TTorque

Mike


----------



## nutts

Interesting.

PEOPLE: More titles and DON'T forget.... sections and ideas for content.


----------



## ccc

If it's going to be a quarterly, and as Audi is renowned for 4-wheel drive (ie, I'm not meaning to exclude FWD drivers!), how about TT4? And this would be the TT4M.

A bit weak, but I've run out of coffee. :-[


----------



## nutts

Chris

We originally wanted QuaTTro, but because not all members TT are 4wd, it was felt it didn't represent the entire membership.


----------



## ccc

Note to self: check previous posts before engaging digit!

In which case, I like TTotal as a name, but feel it could be misinterpreted by those not in the know as the magazine of Alcoholics Anonymous - and I presume we want to extend the readership beyond insiders. AbsoluTTe is terrific - but again, does it say what the mag will be about? I can see why Autometrix (?sp) settled for 'Audi Driver' and 'VW Driver' - no missing what they contain/who they're for!

Are we possibly going about this the wrong way round - getting a name before we've settled the content? Or do I need to read some more posts? :-[


----------



## nutts

We need content, structure and a title. And rather than stop the creative juices flowing, I thought it better to just have a brain dump thread.

I actually like the idea of changing the title every quarter. The common theme would a T or TT in the title. This could then use our TT logo. It makes it original, but would have the same appearance and people could refer to the mag, by it's unique name, i.e. "that was the absoluTTe edition" or "that was the acceleraTTe edition", etc.


----------



## TTotal

But then you could "market" the brand of the mag with the TTOC forum by keeping the name the same, plus you'd have trouble with logo'd stuff with a constant name changing situation ...

blah blah blah oh dear loosing it, keep the TTotal name seems like I dont need it anymore now.


----------



## nutts

> But then you could "market" the brand of the mag with the TTOC forum by keeping the name the same, plus you'd have trouble with logo'd stuff with a constant name changing situation ...
> blah blah blah oh dearÂ losing it, keep the TTotal name Â seems like I dont need it anymore now.


We could have the revolving name, but keep the TTOC tag-line........


----------



## jgoodman00

We could also have other reviews in the mag, unrelated to the TT.

We all have specialities, & if a member finds something he/she wishes to document they could do so, & submit it to the commitee who could decide whether or not to include said document.

This could broaden the scope of the mag... : :


----------



## nutts

Good idea. So an A4 conv, RS6 , etc articles.


----------



## PaulS

Whilst I agree that a lot of these ideas are great, and would make a great magazine, just bear in mind it takes a lot of time and effort to put something like this out on a regular basis. It will depend on regular input from members, sometimes enthusiasm can wax and wane. All I am saying is, learn to walk before you try to fly....

However, I am very much looking forward to joining the new TTOC, dedicaTTed to the TT, when it gets of the ground Â ;D Looks like some more TTOC badges will have to be made!


----------



## nutts

> ..............just bear in mind it takes a lot of time and effort to put something like this out on a regular basis. It will depend on regular input from members, sometimes enthusiasm can wax and wane. All I am saying is, learn to walk before you try to fly....


I also think we should walk before we learn to run. Â And we have a largish committee, to share the work. Â 

Enthusiasm can wane, but if we have a rotating committee and vote new people on after every 12 months, then the max number of issues we are talking is 4 per committee!!!!!


----------



## Guest

> I also think we should walk before we learn to run. Â And we have a largish committee, to share the work. Â
> 
> Enthusiasm can wane, but if we have a rotating committee and vote new people on after every 12 months, then the max number of issues we are taling is 4!!!!!


and before we can walk in space (eh .......... Paul!)

but I couldn't agree more.... got to start simple to maintain the club over the long term rather than buring ourselves out after a few months....


----------



## Thumper

Still like :*6TTh Gear* as a title or possibly :*Totally TT*

How about a "letters" page - titled:*uTTer rings* as in http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/thumper/audi4rings.jpg
Might also get Vlastan's attention? :-[

I also think it would be a good idea to have regular contributions from the various sub-committes / sections of the TTOC (FAQ co-ordinator, Regional Reps, Event co-ordinator, Audi liaison, Fundraising, Chair etc.). As they will already be giving plenty of their time to the TTOC, I am sure that each could find a willing 'scribe' if necessary.


----------



## nutts

Like it Thumper. Keep 'em coming. Especially like the "uTTer Rings". We could probably make something from that.

6TThgear is probably out for the same reason as QuaTTro. 

The mock-up for the Mag is about ready. I'll see whether I can bring it along with me on the 21st to the Northern Xmas Buttie meet (might not be able to though ).


----------



## TTotal

Er..in the trade, Mark we would call it a "Dummy" (not a mock up) And as most folk will tell you - I know all about Dummys.


----------



## nutts

John,

Since you are "in the trade", welcome to the club, so to speak. I'm sure we can find you a nice cushy role, looking after the mags advertising space!! ;D ;D ;D


----------



## TTotal

_sTTyle_

At last, Advertisement Manager of my own magazine Â 
The power, the fame, the glory !

The money....naaaa !


----------



## PaulS

I like that one Â 8) Interesting how it has more impact in the different font. Could someone do it as per the TT badge style?



> At last, Advertisement Manager of my own magazine


The Penguin would have to go though Â


----------



## moley

> Still like :*6TTh Gear* as a title or possibly :*Totally TT*


[AOL]

Me too ;D

[/AOL]

Moley


----------



## TTotal

> I like that one Â 8) Interesting how it has more impact in the different font. Could someone do it as per the TT badge style?
> 
> The Penguin would have to go though Â


OY clever clogs, that was the closest I could get to it and it took me ages to do !


----------



## nutts

I'm still favouring having a different title header for each edition, but with the tag line "TT owners club - issue x"

And everytime we use TT we will use the proper logo!


----------



## nutts

but as a compromise we might start off with ToTTal ;D

I just feel it should be one word, that's all.


----------



## bigsigh

How about the names

TellingTales

TyreTracks

TouristTrophy

Tete-a-Tete

TeamTalk

TechTalk

TeamTorque


----------



## M44RT L

IMHO the title needs to feature the 2 'T's together, as they are on the car.


----------



## nutts

> IMHO the title needs to feature the 2 'T's together, as they are on the car.


I agree. The TT logo should be used in place of a T or TT.


----------



## nutts

Martin,

Thanks for today and also thank Lee. It was good to meet you both. Lets hope we can get this mag off the ground. See you on Jan 11th.


----------



## t7

NuTTs are you going to report back? or wait until 11th?


----------



## nutts

Of course I will.

I met with Martin (M44RT_L) today and we discussed our new TTOC magazine.

I picked up the dummy of the mag and it looks (for a dummy) REALLY good. We discussed minimum print runs and the costs etc. We are definitely going to have to support the cost of the Mag with advertising, which Martin will pick up and has some ideas. He believes advertising should NOT be a problem and Martin should know. His company produces amongst others, the Suburu Impreza Driver Club mag and the Saab owners mag. You will be pleased to know that we are NOT aiming at the Saab type mag, but more towards the Scooby mag. The Scooby mag is atop quality mag and I'm well impressed with it.

We will be aiming for a first edition around the March timeframe and it will a 20 page glossy.

Articles for the mag should be sent to any of the Mag team [M44RT_L (Martin), CCC (Chris), Kell, Nictt or SundeepTT]. Any photos for mag submission should be HIGH DEFINITION. The highest you can take, will mean that Martin can then produce a high quality magazine.

Martin and his colleague, Lee (ex TT owner) will bring along to the Jan 11th meeting, more detailed costings for the mag.

The MORE members we have the better the mag we can afford and the annual membership fee needs to be carefully considered.


----------



## t7

Mark - sounds excellent.

inho a good quality mag would be enought to persuade a lot of people to join the TTOC even if they have never heard of the forum and wouldnt want to go on a meet...

It would be great to persude advertisers to sponsor production of extra copies of the first issue so we could use them to tempt new members to join in April/May (just in time for a mid year country-wide meet).

Easiest way to bring in new members is probably word of mouth - bet every current member will know another TT owner they could recruit....there are at least *7* TTs where I work and if I had a fantastic mag to show them I bet I could get them all to sign up for the TTOC...

Do we know yet whether there are break points in the production runs that mean it would be advantageous to target a certain number of members to start with? e.g are 100 copies twice as much each as 200?

Good job guys - thanks.
Louise


----------



## nutts

2 things effect the overall cost.

1) number of pages
2) total print run

the price difference between 20 pages & 24 pages for example is relatively small. We NEED to aim for at least 500 members, either that or the mag is supported with more adverts. BUT more adverts mean more pages and more cost, so it's a fine balance. We need to carefully consider members fees, vs total print run vs number of pages vs number of adverts, etc. Martin will help us with this balance and present his costing on Jan 11th.


----------



## moley

Well done chaps.

Like Louise, I shall certainly canvass the TT owners at my Company - a couple of them are at Director level : - so here comes promotion ;D

It will be great to get a professional looking mag - it will make the TTOC stand out so much better - and generate more advertising interest - looking on the positive side.

Again , my thanks go to all you guys (and gals) that are sorting all this out.

Moley.


----------



## TTotal

Canvassing.....

Great, lets have a "flyer" good quality not a tacky photo copy , to give to prospects.

Magazine name......

_oTT_ As in over the top. Can I also have a point for the most number of suggestions ? ;D


----------



## A3DFU

I'll distribute some to Club Audi (I might get shot for it)! :-/ ;D ;D


----------



## t7

I know I am biased because its my baby but thought this might be a candidate for first cover? ;D









(Another stunning photo by WAK!)


----------



## ccc

That is just magnificent!

If I didn't already have one, that's the sort of picture that would make me want a TT!! ;D


----------



## nickyb

Are we still brainstorming on names??

if so,

FanaTTic

Life & TTimes

EnTThusiast

InTTro

WhaTTs more....

(AUDI TT) All U Dreamed of In TT

Plus,

I like the ideas of the photos/calender, think that would be good on page TThree ;D

NickyB

Blonde and brains!!


----------



## TTotal

NICKY B For Page 3 

get em out for the boys !

Whoops, I meant to say , great suggestions Nicky !


----------



## jonah

With all these pics being taken it might be an idea to get the better ones or have some taken professionally and made into prints and sold via the TTOC to raise money for the bigger events


----------



## nutts

As I keep on saying.... any photos should be high definition if we want to do anything with them.....


----------



## jonah

Arnt Waks high definition pics,i have printed some onto A4 photo paper and look brill and will be getting em framed


----------



## kmpowell

> As I keep on saying.... any photos should be high definition if we want to do anything with them.....


Which means the following....

Pictures used in any print based media have be a minimum of 300dpi. If it is to be used as a front cover shot in full 4 colour process(CMYK) then it has to be ideally 600dpi. Unfortunatly it is VERY difficult to take pictures on a normal digital camera and use them in print based media. A digital camera can get the picture size correct(i.e.2500x1700), but will loose clarity on dpi so the image will look small when put into Quark or any other print package. A normal 72dpi picture can be converted to 300dpi, however you will loose the clarity of the picture, so this can only really be used if the picture you wish to be converted is to be used on a small scale within the document.

Cheers


----------



## jonah

And in laymans terms ???


----------



## nutts

My Sony F707 will take a 300dpi photo. It has 5m mega pixels and 5 x optical zoom.

Each photo taken is about 2.5mb in size.


----------



## kmpowell

> And in laymans terms ???


Ok,this is VERY difficult to explain, but hows this....

There are 2 key considerations when using pictures in print based media. Get either of them wrong and you have problems.

*dpi = Dots per inch.*
Any digital camera you buy from the shops can produce around a maximum of 72dpi. For a picture to be used in print based media it has to be at least 300dpi. To achieve this kind of quality, there are 2 ways of doing it....

1. Use pictures which have been shot and produced to at least 300dpi.
2. Convert 72dpi pictures into 300dpi format using photoshop or any other proffessional package. However as explained in my earlier post, conversion can only really be used if the picture to be used will be used on a small scale, so the resolution &dpi can be matched correctly as to not distort the picture.

*Resolution*
Taking into consideration a picture needs to be 300dpi, the resloution is going to have to be high, for example...

A cannon ixus 2.1 mega pixel(or any other digi camera) shooting @ 1600x1200 at 72dpi will not produce photos which are capable to be used in print, unless they will be 2 colour process orthe picture is meant to look distorted.

Im still not happy with my explanation, anybody else fancy a go?  :-/


----------



## kmpowell

> My Sony F707 will take a 300dpi photo. It has 5m mega pixels and 5 x optical zoom.
> 
> Each photo taken is about 2.5mb in size.


NuTTs are you sure?

Take a photo at max res and open it up in photoshop, go select 'image', then 'image size' and see what it says under 'resolution'......


----------



## jonah

Nutts i think a TTOC photographer needs to be appointed at the AGM or even area photographers as most people here wont have good enough cameras


----------



## nutts

> NuTTs are you sure?
> 
> Take a photo at max res and open it up in photoshop, go select 'image', then 'image size' and see what it says under 'resolution'......


I'm only going on a review I read before I bought the camera..... and I haven't got photoshop to check...


----------



## nutts

Kev

Clearly I'm not convinced by my own argument :-/


----------



## paulb

The dpi resolution should only really apply once you know how big the image is going to be. If we assume that an A4 sheet is 8x12 inches, then we need to have a 2400x2600 pixel image (at 300 dots per inch).

This equates to about 8.6 mega pixels.

I stick to 35mm film at the moment and then use my slide/negative scannner to get high resolution images into my PC.


----------



## kmpowell

> The dpi resolution should only really apply once you know how big the image is going to be. If we assume that an A4 sheet is 8x12 inches, then we need to have a 2400x2600 pixel image (at 300 dots per inch).
> 
> This equates to about 8.6 mega pixels.


Which backs up my point that a 'normal' run of the mill digi camera cannot produce such images. NuTTs equipment might be able to(im still looking into its specs), but you have to pay mega bucks for a camera like that.


----------



## nutts

So if using my 5 mega pixel camera I take a 2400 x 1920 photo, given that it's 72dpi, if the image is then used at a smaller size (lets say postcard size), would this produce a decent quality image?


----------



## paulb

> Which backs up my argument that a 'normal' run of the mill digi camera cannot produce such images.


For once Kevin, I was agreeing with you!

Nutts - I would expect a 5.5 MP camera to be able to be enlarged to 8x6 or so with similar resolution to 35mm film


----------



## nutts

> For once Kevin, I was agreeing with you!
> 
> Nutts - I would expect a 5.5 MP camera to be able to be enlarged to 8x6 or so with similar resolution to 35mm film


I'll check with Martin who's gonna publish the mag. IIRC some of the photos he uses are digital for all the different mags that he publishes. I'll check to see what's the max he can use...... I'm fairly sure he said he can use good (although higher res are better) digital images at a reasonable size.


----------



## Guest

> The dpi resolution should only really apply once you know how big the image is going to be. If we assume that an A4 sheet is 8x12 inches, then we need to have a 2400x2600 pixel image (at 300 dots per inch).
> 
> This equates to about 8.6 mega pixels.
> 
> I stick to 35mm film at the moment and then use my slide/negative scannner to get high resolution images into my PC.


blimey.... learnt something new every day.... and I thought WAK's pic of Lo's car was really a high quality & clear digital image !

now I won't even mention my 1.3 mega pixel Olympus ! Â :'(


----------



## Guest

> So if using my 5 mega pixel camera I take a 2400 x 1920 photo, given that it's 72dpi, if the image is then used at a smaller size (lets say postcard size), would this produce a decent quality image?


Mark .. I am also soon to get a 5 megapix camera...... and I am still unsure whether a smaller image will do the required job.. (hoping... :-/)

???


----------



## nutts

According to Martin (the Mag publisher....) even though digital cameras will create a 72dpi image, they can and do with good definition photos use them to a pretty good size in their mags. When taking photos, it is important to ensure you take the photo at the highest definition possible.... I generally take 3 or 6 (in 3 shot mode) at high defintion of subject (just in case) and then a lower definition one for the web. On a 128 card, if each high definition pic is 2 - 2.5mb, you can store 50-60 pics per card. I've got 3 x 128mb cards. So taking lots of high def pics is not a problem, I then delete the worst pics and keep a couple of good examples.


----------



## Guest

thanks for the info....



> I've got 3 x 128mb cards. So taking lots of high def pics is not a problem, I then delete the worst pics and keep a couple of good examples.


and that's exactly what I do with my pics....
although sounds like I will need a few more xd memory cards for my Olympus C-50...  which is rated at 5 megpixs so should be the same ('ish) quality as your Sony ??? and give enough dpi's as required for the mag pictures....


----------



## nutts

> which is rated at 5 megpixs so should be the same ('ish) quality as your Sony ??? and give enough dpi's as required for the mag pictures....


I'm no expert, but I think that whether you use your optical zoom vs digital zoom will also have an effect on quality........ If I want to print mine, then I "try" and limit the zoom to optical only..... Probably has no effect though. :-/


----------



## Guest

??? ??? ??? ???

expert me = NO... I just point and say cheese (and hope that all in the picture are all looking in the right way)......... so I guess cars' should be a bit easier... (?) well at least they don't wander off by themselves ... ;D ;D

I guess I will have to have a good read of the instruction manual ........ one day soon


----------



## UK225

Use digital zoom = lower quality pic


----------

